# Mozart's Requiem



## vincaslt (Jan 21, 2015)

One of my favorite classical pieces from Mozart - Requiem in D minor:






What are other similar pieces to this?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fine, except no version was actually completed by Mozart....and it shows.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

You'd probably like Mozart's Great Mass in C Minor, too.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Haydn wrote a number of masses which are really beautiful. As well as 

The Creation, 
the Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross and 
The Seasons. 

Mozart himself also wrote several other masses which are beautiful, if not quite at the same level as his final effort in D minor (isorhythm already mentioned his C minor mass). 

And if you want to go back a little in time, there are 
Bach's Cantatas, 
his great Mass in B minor, 
his 3 (I think) Lutheran Masses, 

and the supreme works of Händel, his Messiah and 
Israel in Egypt.

And I forgot to mention Schubert, whose masses are some of his best vocal music. I'm especially fond of his second mass in G.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Michael Haydn's Requiem is the obvious precursor to Mozart's own.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Uncle Joe wrote a lot of precursors for lots of genres.


----------

